# Insurance Coverage for Kindle



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't recall who posted on Amazon about SquareTrade, perhaps SJC? I got my coverage today, 3 years for $49.99 for hardware and electrical. For all of you new Kindle owners I made a big mistake, I was more interested in accidental coverage (dropping, grandkids getting it and breaking it, etc.) In order to get the accidental you MUST get coverage within 30 days of purchase date.(I was told that on Amazon but forgot) I purchased my Kindle on 09/21/08 so I was ten days too late. Just a heads up for anyone interested.

Linda


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I really would have liked to have gotten the accidental damage coverage, but I missed the 30-day window.  

I am very very very very careful with my Kindle, but you know . . . accidents do happen. And since my Kindle goes just about everywhere with me, anything can happen!

Does the coverage you got cover loss? Or just failure?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, it is SJC. She has it on a bunch of items and has had cellphones replaced, no questions asked. She is very happy with Square Trade. I'm sure she'll post here when she sees this thread.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Khabita, it doesn't cover loss either. I was disappointed I missed the accidental  , like you said anything can happen. I am very careful also but just like you everywhere I go Ruby goes. Not a bad price for 3 years coverge!

Linda


----------



## SweetPea (Oct 27, 2008)

From http://www.squaretrade.com/pages/learn-more-warranty-buyer

WHAT IS COVERED:

Mechanical and electrical failures that occur during normal use of your item. Your item is covered for up to the full purchase price of your item (tax and shipping are excluded).

Some examples of covered issues include computer hard drive failures, iPod batteries that stop charging, cell phone keypads that get stuck, and digital camera sensor failures.

If Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH) Protection was purchased, the Service Agreement expands to include damage from liquid spills, item drops, or any other accidental damage. ADH coverage begins 30 days after purchase, and does not cover willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss. A $50 deductible applies on ADH-related claims. ADH is not offered on all items.

ADH coverage begins 30 days after purchase, and does not cover willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss. A $50 deductible applies on ADH-related claims. ADH is not offered on all items

WHAT IS NOT COVERED: Refer to the details of the contract for the full list, but there are 5 notable exclusions to your coverage.

Product failures within the first 60 days: We don't cover items that are dead on arrival or that fail within the first 60 days.

Accidental damage: Unless Accidental Damage from Handling Protection is purchased, we don't cover items that are accidentally damaged - such as water damage, dropped iPods, and cracked laptop screens.

Accessories and Consumer replaceable parts: We don't cover accessories and parts that are meant to be replaced by the consumer, such as batteries and ink cartridges.

Software: We don't cover software issues, including software for computers, cell phones and PDAs.

Certain Types of Items. Items used in a commercial setting (e.g., an office printer) or fraudulently misrepresented are not covered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I don't recall who posted on Amazon about SquareTrade, perhaps SJC? I got my coverage today, 3 years for $49.99 for hardware and electrical. For all of you new Kindle owners I made a big mistake, I was more interested in accidental coverage (dropping, grandkids getting it and breaking it, etc.) In order to get the accidental you MUST get coverage within 30 days of purchase date.(I was told that on Amazon but forgot) I purchased my Kindle on 09/21/08 so I was ten days too late. Just a heads up for anyone interested.
> 
> Linda


Linda--

did you call them to get your coverage? I tried to request a quote online but couldn't put Kindle in the quote criteria.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I have several warranties with Square Trade.  They did send me a check for one printer dock and 2 cell phones...no questions asked.  The cell phones were my kids.  The printer dock was a mechanical issue; they tried to repair, couldn't, sent me a check.  

ADH is extra and must be done within 30 days.  If filing an ADH claim $50.00 upon filing.  If filing under "normal" circumstances, no additional fee.  ADH will cover accidents but not blatant ones...like taking in the pool and dropping it.  

My experience with them has been very good.  The ADH does give me peace of mind; though I am extremely careful with my Kindle.
Funny, they just emailed me this morning:  Here is  20 % discount code for purchased made in October.

EXTRA 20% OFF your next warranty

Promo code: TWTYOFF
(Not applicable for eBay purchases)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Bets,
Yes I did call them, got the number from their web site and talked with a very helpful customer rep.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hi Bets,
> Yes I did call them, got the number from their web site and talked with a very helpful customer rep.
> 
> Linda


Thanks, I've talked with them too, they're very helpful and prompt (so far). SJC has good things to say about her experiences. I'm hoping I'll never need them, but I feel a bit better knowing I have it.

Betsy


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

SJC- thanks for posting the discount code. I was planning on calling tomorrow to get insurance, my 30 days is up the 16th. I don't usually get extended warrantys but I take Scotty everywhere and am afraid of dropping him or something being spilled on him.

Lynn


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

So you have to call them to set it up?  I didn't see an option to buy this online.  

To bad I didn't know about this when I bought my Iphone   

Thanks for the code!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you can do it online if you select an MP3 as the device and then put in the amount you paid; that's what the rep did when I called.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad you all are on board.  You are welcome for the code; each time they (SquareTrade) email me with a new code, I will post it.  I too, am extremely careful with my Kindle and highly doubt that I will need to use the plan; however, with that said, I do have peace of mind.  

Square Trade doesn't have a category for Kindle; mine went under PDA; but the rep assured me that SquareTrade knows that it is for the Kindle.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

are we supposed to click the pda or do we call up and talk to someone about the coverage?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Sailor,
I called and spoke with a very helpful customer rep, it was handled quickly with no problems.  

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor:  I always use the telephone and let the rep do it; this way they get the blame for any screwups.  Also, this way I can get any questions I have answered at the same time.  SquareTrade Questions? Call us at 1.877.WARRANTY (M-F 6am-5pm PST)


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I just called, too, and she was very pleasant. I didn't purchase the coverage since I still want to think about it. She, however, had me list it as a computer hard drive/storage. 
She said that since I was within 30 days of originally purchasing it I was able to take advantage of the accidental coverage for an extra $25.00 if I wanted to. Now I'm up to $75 for 3 yrs.
I mentioned I had a code, and told her the TWTY... on the previous page of this thread. She said, "Oh, you already have something covered with us?" *gulp* No, I said, it was in a friends email. "Oh, she gave it to you?" *gulp!* Yup, says I. Can I use it? Well, she says, "those codes are sent out to current customers, but if you buy a plan with me now I'll give you $20% off anyway." Erk and whew.

We talked a bit cuz even @ 20% off it's $20. per year. Not bad, but I wanted to think about it. I asked her if I dropped it in the airport, or on the road, would it be covered? "Yes." I asked if I was drinking at a cafe and spilled my coke on it, would it be covered? "Yes." I asked her if one of my cats peed on it, would it be covered? "Well, that's tricky because that's a third party accident, so probably not." (FYI I have an old cat that sometimes can't hold it...) Also, she was very forthcoming in telling me that there's a $50. deductable for accidental damage. That brings an "event" up to $110. (the 60 for 3 yrs, and the 50 deductable amt. assuming it'll only happen once.) 

They try to repair, but they don't replace (with new or refurb). If they can't repair, they send the initial purchase amount, and she said there's no depreciation, they send the original purchase price in full.

I'm not sure whether I'm going to get it, but if y'all do, be aware that if someone else accidentally damages, i.e. spills their coke, or drops it while holding it for you while you're busy showing it off , then it's not covered. So, always make sure the accident is YOUR fault.  

Before I post, three more questions come to mind. I'll check the site, but perhaps someone already knows...
1-what if it's stolen?
2-what if damage (accidental, hardware, stolen, etc) occurs outside the USA?
3-what if I'm in Europe and stupidly short it out. Is my accidental stupidity covered?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleCat said:


> I just called, too, and she was very pleasant. I didn't purchase the coverage since I still want to think about it. She, however, had me list it as a computer hard drive/storage.
> She said that since I was within 30 days of originally purchasing it I was able to take advantage of the accidental coverage for an extra $25.00 if I wanted to. Now I'm up to $75 for 3 yrs.
> Before I post, three more questions come to mind. I'll check the site, but perhaps someone already knows...
> 1-what if it's stolen?
> ...


I just doublechecked, and mine was $49.95 for 3 years with accidental damage, including $15 for the ADH. I believe that she is putting yours in the wrong category; a hard drive has moving parts, the Kindle has no hard drive. PDA as someone else had or MP3, as I was told are the correct categories, or should be. I would call back and talk to someone else.

Thanks for the additional information on questions I hadn't thought to answer. Good info. Still cheaper for me than the $180 replacement that Amazon has.

Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but when you say including $15, do you mean 50. total for insurance and accidental coverage, or 50. plus an additional 15. for accidental?

She told me it was 50. plus 25. for accidental. 

When/if I call back I'm gonna make sure the category is done differently, but I'd like to know if I can make sure the 15. is included, or if it's actually additional.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was $50 INCLUDING the $15.  $49.95 total to be exact.  If you PM me your email address, I will forward you the acknowledgement I got from Square Trade if you want.  The desktop computer I use for email is off now but I went and doublechecked it yesterday before I posted.

Betsy


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried using the code and it wouldn't let me.  I will call tomorrow and see if they will do the 20% off like they did for you.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered my extended warranty from square trade... sales guy put it under cell phones/pdas.  Cost me $74 for both regular coverage and ADH. While SJC's twnyoff didn't work because its for existing account holders, her prethank25 did  .  So thats the one I used.

Rla1996


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting.  I wonder if the difference is the price I paid or if they raised their prices.

Betsy


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Prob. price you paid for Kindle.  I paid the full 359 for mine, so if you got yours with the Oprah discount that may be the difference.

Rla1996


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, it's the different price ...I tested it. 

May I suggest that if you call, ask for Bea. She was fantastic. It was a whole to-doo getting me signed up, and she was patient and had a sense of humor throughout. Since they don't take Discover (my card of choice), I had to use a card I share w/my parents only I didn't have a card or the number handy. She waited, and joked while I called my mother on my cell and asked her to find the info. You can't ask for much more in a CSR, I  mean to have that much patience, and to laugh with me at the odd way we were having to go about it... well, that's the jist of it, there were a few other quirky things, but too many details would just be boring, imho. 

And thanks to Betsy for the help/info.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

***IMPORTANT NOTE:
*
When calling SquareTrade...say "I'm interested in purchasing a warranty, however, I was wondering if you are currently offering any promotional discounts?"
*
really not supposed to give the codes out.

OR

Play dumb and say gee, it's a little more than I wanted to spend; would you happen to be offering any discounts at this time? Be sure to bat your eyelashes and sound all Marilyn Monroe-ish or George Clooney-ish; they may have one of those phones that shows your face on their screen...lol. Wink


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got off the phone and the guy I spoke to asked if I paid $359 for my Kindle. I told him I had paid $309 and he said, "Well, we're just going to put it in at $359 because that's what it would cost to replace it."

He said coverage for 3 years with ADH would be $75. No codes, no special offers accepted for new purchasers. I said I knew of people who had gotten a better price and he simply said their prices have gone up. 

I didn't purchase.  

Kat


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"They try to repair, but they don't replace (with new or refurb). If they can't repair, they send the initial purchase amount, and she said there's no depreciation, they send the original purchase price in full."


How would this company even attempt to repair any of the covered devices? That would require shipping the damaged device to thier repair center and waiting for an assesment. Since there's no repair service from Amazon for the Kindle, it's not likely that Square Trade will be able to fix one that's broken.


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

I waited a bit and called back to Square Trade in hopes of getting a different CS rep. This time I was told 3 years of coverage on a PDA, with the ADH would be $96!!!!

I got a little snippy then and told him I had phoned for information earlier today and the price quote was $75.
He said, "Okay, there may have been a change in policy that I'm not aware of. Let me go check."

I was on hold for several minutes and when he returned he said, "Because of the discrepancy in quotes, we're going to go realllly low on this. It would be $64." (And some cents. I don't recall the exact figure.)

Rather curtly, and with what I hoped sounded like great authority, I said, " I have a code...prethank25."

He tapped the ol' keyboard and said, "Okay, that brings it to $48.74."

Perfect!

I'm supposed to get the terms and contract emailed to me in the next few minutes. I'm hoping everything is set up correctly.

I'd like to hear everyone else's experience.


Kat


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

sjc said:


> Play dumb and say gee, it's a little more than I wanted to spend; would you happen to be offering any discounts at this time? Be sure to bat your eyelashes and sound all Marilyn Monroe-ish or George Clooney-ish; they may have one of those phones that shows your face on their screen...lol. Wink


I just got off the phone with them, and I used my best 'oooh I like discounts' voice. He was really helpful and said I couldn't use my friends discount, but he would just give me 20% off for giving them a try (after I explained that I have a LOT of techy goodness in my house and like to replace it occasionally  )

My total cost was $51.99 for 3 years. ($44.99 for original coverage + $20 for ADH = $64.99 - 20% = 51.99).

My comfirmation email has it listed under Hard Drives - Other. I find it interesting that they're classifying these several different ways. He did mention that they're going to be having an upcoming promotion for Black Friday (the day after Thanksgiving) where they'll be offering 35% off. But I don't think that will cover first time buyers. But maybe if you used your best 'I love discounts' voice they'll extend something to you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...you all got lucky... $98 for me and that was supposedly with 20% off!!!  But I did it months ago when they weren't even sure they were going to allow Kindle warranty plans.  In fact when I first contacted them they sent me a very emphatic NO.  Then I called back a couple weeks later and argued that the email they sent me did not list any exclusions; with that they honored the request.  I was probably their first Kindle warranty customer; as they had no idea at first as to what the Kindle even was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to SJC for giving us the original information about Square Trade.  I feel better knowing that I have some coverage.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

You paved the way for the rest of us SJC.  Thanks.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You are entirely welcome; glad to have helped.  Guess they must have dropped their prices DawnOfChaos' price was basically half of what I paid.  

Does give one peace of mind though.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Just hung up with Square Trade.  I questioned the variation on price determined by whether they input it as pda/mp3/or computer drive/storage.  I was told by Bea (customer service there) that the company has gone around and around trying to determine what to put the Kindle under, and the decision was made this weekend to list it as computer/drive/storage.  All cust. service reps have now been instructed to follow these instructions (so my kind words wouldn't work to get it put under the cheaper code)
The price for this is $74.99 INCLUDING the accidental coverage.  I had a discount code PRETHANK25 (which is for prior customers) which lowered it 25% bringing the total to $56.25.  I have 3 kindle's and the code worked for all three warranties.
Hope this helps..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RB said:


> Just hung up with Square Trade. I questioned the variation on price determined by whether they input it as pda/mp3/or computer drive/storage. I was told by Bea (customer service there) that the company has gone around and around trying to determine what to put the Kindle under, and the decision was made this weekend to list it as computer/drive/storage. All cust. service reps have now been instructed to follow these instructions (so my kind words wouldn't work to get it put under the cheaper code)
> The price for this is $74.99 INCLUDING the accidental coverage. I had a discount code PRETHANK25 (which is for prior customers) which lowered it 25% bringing the total to $56.25. I have 3 kindle's and the code worked for all three warranties.
> Hope this helps..


This just doesn't make any sense. A hard drive is a totally different beast, much more susceptible to damage than the the Kindle's internal storage. Anecdotal tales here on the KBoards http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,396.msg4959.html#msg4959 and Amazon's own ad show that accidents, such as dropping, that would totally ruin a hard drive don't harm the Kindle (not that we're recommending tests).

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

RB said:


> Just hung up with Square Trade. I questioned the variation on price determined by whether they input it as pda/mp3/or computer drive/storage. I was told by Bea (customer service there) that the company has gone around and around trying to determine what to put the Kindle under, and the decision was made this weekend to list it as computer/drive/storage. All cust. service reps have now been instructed to follow these instructions (so my kind words wouldn't work to get it put under the cheaper code)
> The price for this is $74.99 INCLUDING the accidental coverage. I had a discount code PRETHANK25 (which is for prior customers) which lowered it 25% bringing the total to $56.25. I have 3 kindle's and the code worked for all three warranties.
> Hope this helps..


Thanks for the update RB and welcome to the boards!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Boy Square Trade owes me big time. What gives? $98.00. Still glad I got the coverage though.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

sjc said:


> Boy Square Trade owes me big time. What gives? $98.00. Still glad I got the coverage though.


Maybe you can call them and they'll give you an adjustment. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be glad to say we all bought insurance through them because of you, SJC!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah...but it was months ago; I'd rather not rock the boat. As it is; I'm not supposed to give the codes away. Just glad more are jumping on board and getting the coverage because I have a feeling that, pretty soon, Amazon is even going to do away with the $180 _refurbished _replacement thing.

How many of us (do you think) have the plan now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Square Trade has a 35 per cent sale on their warranties, first 10000 customers only.

Code is warrantysanta.  After the first 10000, warrantysanta is good for 20 percent.

*WARRANTYSANTA is valid for 35% discount on any warranty purchase, up to a maximum of $50. 35% discount only available to the first 10,000 customers using the coupon code WARRANTYSANTA, and becomes available starting 12.01am EST November 28th, 2008. 20% off offer is valid from December 3, 2008 through 11.59pm PST January 6th, 2009 at www.squaretrade.com. Offer is valid on items purchased on eBay or from a retailer, and to residents of the U.S. One coupon per customer, and may not be combined with any other offer.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me, Betsy, I almost forgot to insure my baby.  And thanks also for the timely tip about the coupon code, I saved a bit with that!  Now I just have to remember about this for future purchases....

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to know the coupon code worked for you!  Square Trade has a good rep here on Kindleboard.  We've had members that have used them!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got the plan for my kindle and they also sent me that 35% off email.  I used it yesterday to start warranties on other electronic items I bought, so the original warranty love is spreading throughout my house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The 35% off warranty coupon, *warrantysanta*, that Square Trade is offering has been extended through Tuesday, Dec 2d. After that, ALL warranties will continue to be 20% off through the New Year.

For new or soon-to-be Kindlers, Square Trade is a 3rd party extended warrantor that our members have had good experience with.

If your Kindle has shipped, and you have a receipt and a hard price, you can purchase a warranty through them, and the 35% off makes it a pretty good deal. (I don't usually buy a warranty, but I'm carrying Eleanor the Kindle around so much it seemed like a good idea.) Anyway, if you're interested, go to www.squaretrade.com 1.877.WARRANTY for a quote. You can select "other, other electronics" when asking for an online quote.

Betsy

(No affiliation except that I have a warranty through them.)


----------

